# 2. Oberurseler Bike-Marathon



## Zzyrc (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,

der Mountain Sports e.V. bietet den zweiten Oberurseler Bike-Marathon dieses Jahr im Rahmen des Brunnenfestes am 11.6.2006 an. Es wird drei Strecken geben: Eine Familienrunde mit Informationsstand an der HÃ¤schenschule, eine sportliche Runde Ã¼ber 15km/300hm, und eine Marathon-Runde mit 42km und 1100 HÃ¶henmetern, die Ã¼ber Falkenstein, Fuchstanz, Feldberg, Sandplacken, Saalburg, Herzberg (und noch ein paar HÃ¼gel ;-) fÃ¼hrt. Es gibt zwei Verpflegungsstationen.

Start der Marathon-Runde ist um 10:00 am Marktplatz Oberursel, Startgeld betrÃ¤gt 7â¬. Im Preis eingeschlossen ist die MÃ¶glichkeit, einen bewachten Fahrradparkplatz zu benutzen sowie ein FreigetrÃ¤nk im Ziel. Es erfolgt keine Zeitmessung, die Strecke ist auÃer zum Start nicht gesperrt.

Weitere Informationen und das Anmeldeformular gibt es im Flyer unter http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/Docs/Ausschreibung_OBM_06.pdf

Das Brunnenfest bietet vom 9.-12.6. in der Oberurseler Altstadt ein attraktives Programm fÃ¼r alle Interessierten. NÃ¤here Infos hierzu bietet der Vereinsring Oberursel, http://www.vereinsring-oberursel.de/

Stefan fÃ¼r den Mountain Sports e.V.


----------



## Trollobaby (14. Mai 2006)

wie jetzt, selbst bei der 42 km Marathonstrecke keine Zeitmessung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelbiker (14. Mai 2006)

so'n mist..


----------



## gipfelbiker (24. Mai 2006)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt, selbst bei der 42 km Marathonstrecke keine Zeitmessung?



wenn da keine zeitnahme erfolgt, kann man das doch eigentlich nicht marathon nennen, das ist dann irreführend, in der zeitung haben sie auch von einem bikemarathon geschrieben, aber das ist dann ja wohl eher ein CTF.
da bin ich jetzt echt enttäuscht..


----------

